# Notes iCloud et Gmail : plus de synchro ?



## bgood (2 Avril 2013)

bonjour j'utilises les notes sur mon iphone et mon mac j'ai configurer mon compte gmail et mes notes dans compte sur le mac . Jusque la tout fonctionner a merveille mais je me rend compte aujourd'hui que la dernière note que gmail a enregistré date du 15 janvier et plus aucune après . Savez vous si c'est normal , si gmail a modifier un truc ? Et sinon comment faire pour que mes notes soit synchro sur mon compte gmail ?

En fait j'ai compris par defaut mes notes sont passer sur icloud alors que avant les notes etaient enregistré sous gmail  donc si par defaut je fais mes notes sous gmail au lieux de icloud je recupere tout sur l'iphone le mac et la tablette

dommage que l'on puisse pas avoir les notes de icloud aussi dans gmail et inversement


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Avril 2013)

en effet tu as bien compris le problème c'est l'un où l'autre ...  c'est assez embêtant


----------



## bgood (2 Avril 2013)

Franchement je suis un peu dégouté par cette mentalité d'apple a trop se fermer ... J'ai des mac depuis 2008 on ma donner une tablette samsung du coup je me retrouve bloquer a tout les points a cause de icloud pour avoir tout sur ma tablette je suis obliger de me passer de icloud au final

la seule solution serais d'avoir un ipad mais quand je vois android face a un ios je me dis que apple a du retard et j'espère que ce sera combler avec ios 7 car android a une longueur d'avance


----------

